# My first spider macro



## jcdeboever (Oct 12, 2016)

Wasn't really planning it, it just kind of showed up. Jumping spider, moved quick. Not all that good but hand held.


----------



## baturn (Oct 12, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 12, 2016)

baturn said:


> Cool!


Thanks


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 12, 2016)

I like it ... it's not gonna set the macro world on fire ... but still an interesting image. Which camera?


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 13, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> I like it ... it's not gonna set the macro world on fire ... but still an interesting image. Which camera?


Thanks. D3300 / Sigma 105


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 13, 2016)

Wow you got that with your 105?  Any extension tubes?


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 13, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Wow you got that with your 105?  Any extension tubes?


No tubes. 105 2.8 macro. I suppose if I was really into it I would get a d7200, bracket some shots, and focus stack. I am not into that yet.


----------

